# That sucked . . .



## jackson1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, guess I assumed wrong when I assumed there were no nerves in your ass.  Picked pretty much the same place as usual and went 1.5 inches in a felt the tweak of a nerve.  So i pulled back just slightly, aspirated, and started injecting.  Well, I guess it ticked the nerve again at some point because the needle literally shot itself out of my ass, along with a trickle of blood . . . . WTF.  Still had a CC left, so picked a location about an inch away and had no issues. . .


----------



## bugman (Mar 17, 2016)

I've had my muscle spasm several times In my quad.  Never had any issues with sticking it my butt.. #nohomo


----------



## mickems (Mar 17, 2016)

when injecting anything into your butt, always aim for the center.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 17, 2016)

jackson1 said:


> Picked pretty much the same place as usual



That's the problem, try to alternate cheeks and positions on the cheek.

Your ass is saying find another location you've pinned this spot too much already.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 17, 2016)

Funny story. My buddy was complaining about how bad his shots were hurting him. He runs the same gear I do and it's painless. So come to find out he was having his girl pin for him. He would lean uo against the wall and flex his asscheeks then made her jab him. I said what the ****kkkkkkkkkkkk. Told him to lay on the bed and relax his muscle before she injects. He said na dude that's not how u do it blah blah blah. I said ok. Lol. A couple weeks later he tells me he tried the way I said and has had no pain since. Idiot.

I can't imagine sticking a needle into a flexed asscheek. Ouch.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 18, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> That's the problem, try to alternate cheeks and positions on the cheek.
> 
> Your ass is saying find another location you've pinned this spot too much already.


That has absolutely nothing to do with hitting a nerve.


----------



## bvs (Mar 18, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> That's the problem, try to alternate cheeks and positions on the cheek.
> 
> Your ass is saying find another location you've pinned this spot too much already.



yeah this has nothing to do with nerves nor is your ass 'telling' you anything
its possible you hit an artery


----------



## snake (Mar 18, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Funny story. My buddy was complaining about how bad his shots were hurting him. He runs the same gear I do and it's painless. So come to find out he was having his girl pin for him. He would lean uo against the wall and flex his asscheeks then made her jab him. I said what the ****kkkkkkkkkkkk. Told him to lay on the bed and relax his muscle before she injects. He said na dude that's not how u do it blah blah blah. I said ok. Lol. A couple weeks later he tells me he tried the way I said and has had no pain since. Idiot.
> 
> I can't imagine sticking a needle into a flexed asscheek. Ouch.



She knew. Bitches can be so sadistic!


----------



## grind4it (Mar 18, 2016)

I got tattooos on my VGs. I hit the right spot everytime.......that's what she said


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 18, 2016)

bvs said:


> yeah this has nothing to do with nerves nor is your ass 'telling' you anything
> its possible you hit an artery



So are you guys saying to go ahead and pin a "usual spot" because it is perfectly safe ?

Is it at all possible that if you pin the same spot over and over it may get tender irritated and maybe even hurt if you keep pinning it ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2016)

Is that really your tattoo? What is it?  Better not be my bitch nandy!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> So are you guys saying to go ahead and pin a "usual spot" because it is perfectly safe ?
> 
> Is it at all possible that if you pin the same spot over and over it may get tender irritated and maybe even hurt if you keep pinning it ?



Not really, maybe if doing daily injects. What's more likely is a build up of scar tissue makes it almost impossibleimpossible to eject oil from the syringe. And if you do manage to get the oil in there you will regret it for about 2 weeks.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 18, 2016)

bvs said:


> yeah this has nothing to do with nerves nor is your ass 'telling' you anything
> its possible you hit an artery



Yea I definitely hit something.  Just weird because I used to only ever pin quads.  And I got tired of the vessels/nerves in there so I decide to rotate glutes this time.  Every time till this has been smooth sailing and painless.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 18, 2016)

Ventro glute ftw. So painless I wish I had 5ml barrels.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Ventro glute ftw. So painless I wish I had 5ml barrels.



X2 on VG pinning. Smooth like buttah.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, thats really my tatoo. Its tren. I got test on the other side




ECKSRATED said:


> Is that really your tattoo? What is it?  Better not be my bitch nandy!!!!


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 18, 2016)

You need to be careful to really not hit the nerve or you could have big problems. There is a specific area that you need to stay within. If I pull a needle out and haven't injected it all, I never reuse and insert the same needle, I use a new one. 
I've been alternating glutes only for decades. You can and will build up scare tissue but you should be fine. Just make sure you are staying with in the proper area so you actually do not hit the nerve.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2016)

grind4it said:


> Yes, thats really my tatoo. Its tren. I got test on the other side


That's ****ing awesome. Good shit


----------



## Yaya (Mar 18, 2016)

I did a glute injection once and for like 2 months I had a sharp pain down my left leg.. probably blasted into a nerve


----------



## Milo (Mar 18, 2016)

It happens. Once had a stream of blood shoot out of my ass cheek and hit the mirror.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 19, 2016)

I hit one in me delt once and had a numb patch of skin for a couple weeks. It was weird. When I would put my hands up like doing an ohp or getting into a squat, it felt like I had a big
Piece of tape on my shoulder.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 19, 2016)

JAXNY said:


> You need to be careful to really not hit the nerve or you could have big problems. There is a specific area that you need to stay within. Just make sure you are staying with in the proper area so you actually do not hit the nerve.



Can you please elaberate on this proper area including a picture.


----------



## Maijah (Mar 19, 2016)

It's the upper/outer section of each cheek Ziggy. If you drew a vertical line up the center of a cheek and then a horizontal line across the same cheek, dividing you butt cheek into 4 quadrants, pin the upper outer section. Least likely to hit a nerve or blood vessel/vein.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 19, 2016)

you can see the vg when u flex your ass cheek ..easy spot still i think nothing is better then pinning quads


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 19, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> you can see the vg when u flex your ass cheek ..easy spot still i think nothing is better then pinning quads



I am a quad guy as well, I've had some pretty painful VG injections.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 19, 2016)

curtisvill said:


> I am a quad guy as well, I've had some pretty painful VG injections.



Anywhere i havent shot often is not gonna feel good..My first vg pin hurt ,my quads can take a beating.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 19, 2016)

jackson1 said:


> Well, guess I assumed wrong when I assumed there were no nerves in your ass.  Picked pretty much the same place as usual and went 1.5 inches in a felt the tweak of a nerve.  So i pulled back just slightly, aspirated, and started injecting.  Well, I guess it ticked the nerve again at some point because the needle literally shot itself out of my ass, along with a trickle of blood . . . . WTF.  Still had a CC left, so picked a location about an inch away and had no issues. . .



theres a nerve in the ass cheek that if you hit it will hurt like a motherfukker..Some times you hit a spot and your muscle will spas out  alittle..The needle sometimes builds up pressure and it feels like its gonna shoot out of your ass or quad..I just press down and push..Unless your a huge meaty fukker 1 inch needle is plenty


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> theres a nerve in the ass cheek that if you hit it will hurt like a motherfukker..Some times you hit a spot and your muscle will spas out  alittle..The needle sometimes builds up pressure and it feels like its gonna shoot out of your ass or quad..I just press down and push..Unless your a huge meaty fukker 1 inch needle is plenty



That's exactly what it felt like . . .was just weird.  Never had that happen with quads.


----------



## TwinPeaks (Apr 14, 2016)

Sometimes I have bruises left after pinning.That sucks.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 15, 2016)

They don't always go perfect. Nerves, scar tissue, blood vessels, nick a vein. If you don't get an infection you are winning.


----------

